# 34.9mm to 31.6mm seatpost shim needed



## J-san (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello,

I ride a 2006 Scott Scale 20 and need a seatpost shim to accomodate an Easton EC90 31.6mm carbon seatpost. I tried ordering through LightBikes for the Extralite shim designed for this purpose, but the seller told me he was having problems from his supplier and cannot get the shim any time soon. Would any of you know of any other on-line retailer where I can order such a shim? Is it possible for me to make my own out of plastic pipe or something? 

Thanks much!

- jason


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

USE make one. I just ordered mine through chainreactioncycles but anyone who deals with USE stuff should be able to get it. CRC don't list it on their website but email them and they'll get it for you. Thermoplastic, 23grams, 8.49 pound plus shipping.


----------



## J-san (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## J-san (Mar 30, 2006)

CRC emailed me back saying they didn't have anything that would work for me. However, I found a company that maufactures carbon fiber tubing for bike frames and purchased a tube of the right size, which I will cut down to make a shim. Hope it will work.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Shims normally have a wider section at the top to prevent the shim sliping down into the frame. You may want to intergrate a similar feature into your design.


----------



## J-san (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll remember to add that feature in. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

If that doesn't work speak to Colin at CRC. Say you know USE make a 34.9 to 31.6 seatpost shim but it's not listed as an available size on the website. Ask him if he can order it. It's 6.99 pound plus 1.50 pound special order fee. Alternatively if you're in America sales.light-bikes.com has the Extralite one.

Cheers, John.


----------



## J-san (Mar 30, 2006)

Got my frame tube in from Maclean Quality Composites today and built myself a carbon fiber seat tube shim. Works great without any sliding of the seat post even on rough terrain. So now I have carbon seat tube against a carbon shim, which is against a carbon seat post. Do I need to lube anything? The original aluminum seat post had a tiny bit of lube on it when I pulled it off. I'm wary about using just any lube as I'm afraid of possibly weakening the carbon composite with petroleum-based lubes.


----------



## chrism (Jan 27, 2004)

You don't have to worry about the lube damaging the post, as the gelcoat on the outside will protect everything, and anyway there's nothing in a CF composite that is reactive. The reason for using no lube though is to reduce the amount you need to tighten the clamp to stop the post slipping. With CF on CF there is no need for the lube to prevent galling as with metals.


----------



## z000m (Oct 14, 2007)

hey all, does this shim work ok or has any1 had any probs regarding warranty? i just bought a 2006 scott scale 40 frame and cant find a suitable seat post, front mech or headset any1 had any similar problems?


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Check Fair Wheel bikes - that's where I got mine. I used TACX grease formulated for carbon on my carbon seatpost/shim/Scale frame to prevent it from slipping.

Good luck


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Doh! they are out too!

I used to use a plastic tube from a golf club organizer. It took a little dremel work for it to fit right.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> Doh! they are out too!
> 
> I used to use a plastic tube from a golf club organizer. It took a little dremel work for it to fit right.


Small world.....I must have just ordered one of their last ones for my new Ciocc road frame last week then.


----------



## Climber25 (Dec 19, 2006)

We've got the USE shims 31.6-34.9 in stock. 
http://ibexsports.com/contactibex.html



J-san said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ride a 2006 Scott Scale 20 and need a seatpost shim to accomodate an Easton EC90 31.6mm carbon seatpost. I tried ordering through LightBikes for the Extralite shim designed for this purpose, but the seller told me he was having problems from his supplier and cannot get the shim any time soon. Would any of you know of any other on-line retailer where I can order such a shim? Is it possible for me to make my own out of plastic pipe or something?
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

This does void the warranty with Scott's... I have an 05 Scale myself. When I called Scott asking about a shim, they said it'll void the warranty if you use one.

Be careful


----------

